
Don't do it alone! Lets connect co-founders. Post quick descript of your idea, location, and needs  - Mistone

======
fmu
Looking for one and only one co-founder here!

I want to take information trading (e.g. CFD and betting exchanges, think
tradesports/ cityindex/ betfair/ etc.) to the next level beyond its current
primitive incarnations. Not sure yet whether the product should be targeted at
professionals, consumers, institutions, or a combination of them.

Have done the startup thing before in the founder and CTO role (several rounds
of funding then sold to a competitor). Therefore I have already made many of
the usual first-time mistakes (e.g. taking co-founders' top education as a
guarantee for startup skills, not firing people quickly enough, etc.) and can
avoid them this time around =) My academic background is in economics (PhD
thesis "almost" completed) and law, with strong CS and math skills.

What I can do: technology, legal, negotiation, strategy, foreign markets, know
how to get funding

Quirks to be aware of: do not believe in decision by consensus, follow
libertarian ideals, unable to work effectively with mediocre people (with the
realization this would often be useful)

Your qualities:

\- integrity, perseverance, gets stuff done, can sleep well while taking risks

\- some of the following skills: finance, PR, hiring, business development,
design, technology; industry experience in gambling/betting or financial
trading would also be beneficial

I believe I can handle technology and organization management pretty well,
therefore I am mostly looking for someone who likes handling external
relations and is also a people person (i.e. can focus on keeping everyone
happy inside the company). This is not written in stone however.

Technologies:

\- backend: FP (ML variants, Erlang) with some C++, message-passing
concurrency, PostgreSQL, cluster protocols, looking into stream processing;
all on Unix like systems

\- frontend:

(1) web: html+comet/ajax, flash

(2) client: C#+WinForms prototype, maybe ML+SDL/OpenGL later if that makes
correctness easier to achieve

(3?) mobile: J2ME?

Location: UK or Gibraltar ideal for a number of reasons but open to locating
the business somewhere else if for good reasons

Funding: self-funded for now, the plan is to do a single round in the GBP
500k-1m range with private investors at (hopefully) a ~5m valuation; revenue
should sustain growth from there; ideally I would like to make a trade sale
within a 3-5 yrs time span.

Contact me at ffmmuu(at)gmail.com to discuss!

------
Hexayurt
I have a US govt. contract to develop an ultra-low-cost biometric digital ID
system with strong privacy features. As I've mentioned before, my work is
patent free, groundbreaking, and could easily spawn half a dozen companies.

We'll be looking for commercial partners to take the prototype and turn it
into a production system in about three months and - because we're working
patent free - odds are I could help you get started on this if you're
interested in being able to bid as a vendor when the time comes.

Identity is a basic human necessity - if nobody knows who you are, you can't
get credit, service, you can't vote - and the RFID approach has vast problems,
mainly it's reliance on massive centralized databases because the cheap ID tag
only holds 128 bits or whatever. We've seen a compromise of the US identity
system produce both identity theft and the 50,000 or so black people who were
_misidentified_ as felons in the 2000 election in Florida, so it's not like
there's not a reason (and a market) for solving these problems.

Distributed systems with appropriate cryptography offer a good balance between
liberty, security and privacy. That's the approach we're taking.

I see this work very much as a continuation of my work on the hexayurt refugee
shelter system: <http://appropedia.org/Hexayurt_Project/>

Eventual deployment platform is LiveCD-based Linux and mobile phones.
hexayurt@gmail.com

Odds-are that for conflict of interest reasons, I'd be able to brief you and
point you in the right direction, but not be a partner or get paid on this.
I'd be on the other side of the fence, on the .gov end of the deal.

------
juwo
Originally posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=6108>

I am looking for a co-founder Qualities:

-ability to get things done.

-integrity. honest and fair, but also being able to recognize the truth/reality (critical for business success, I believe).

-determination to dig out of a hole; perseverance but not stubbornness.

-humility; accepting the possibility you could be wrong even when you think you are right. willing to learn from others and situations

-admit responsibility when you screw up.

Skills:

Either business skills or the stuff I am deficient in: flash (seems like cool
demos cant exist without them), javascript (to manipulate different media
players), and able to design nice web pages.

If you are a developer, I expect you to be very competent.

I have an application that IMHO is different. It is close to beta, and I wrote
it in Swing, Java. However, people say it is not user friendly. I have also
lost a lot of time (in part, because I am cautious and also had bad advice. I
should have released it long ago).

I am willing to give you a one hour online demo/presentation. However I would
need some kind of assurance from you that the ideas will not be copied nor
given or divulged to potential competitors.

Please email me and tell me more about yourself and if you think there might
be a good match.

thanks,

Anil Philip

anil@juwo.com

<http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/>

<http://juwo.com>

I am in Kansas City. Yes, ideally cofounders should live close by. But cant we
work remotely?

------
colmworth
My name is Jordan, my co-founders are dave, and Joe. We are looking to create
a live-and-work environment where we can get our startup off the ground. We
are looking to at additional co-founders as well as look for a living
arrangement. Email me at jordansinbox@gmail.com or aim: jevanf2000

support would be great. I don't want to publicly shout out my idea here, but
if you're seriously interested, shoot me an instant message.

------
jmtame
Well, I'll throw myself out there, but as a willing co-founder to involve
myself in someone's startup.

I've got a mix of biz, tech, and design skills. My core skills are in design
work, such as logos, branding, identity, and web. I'll show a portfolio and
mention a project I'm working on right now that involves one of the founders
of YouTube, just e-mail me at jmtame at g m a i l . com.

I'm seeking ventures that already have angel funding or a prototype developed.
I can make an ugly prototype look like a masterpiece, I favor simplicity in
both software features and design, I have several VC connections in IL and CA
(although seeking to relocate to CA), and I'm pretty technical (know several
web languages).

~~~
Mistone
sounds like a possibility, I will follow up with an email later today, thanks
for posting!

------
Leonidas
Current team: 2 graduating doctors, 1 programmer (xml protocol web
development, statistical programming)

Need: Programmer who wants to take a risk for the summer and apply with us to
the Boston summer VC program for students and graduating 2007 students; need
to be quirky, fun, passionate about programming; strength (.php)

What: Creating medical related application that is internet related

Applying for: Boston Summer VC Program for 3 months

Contact: email me (email in profile) and lets talk :)

Deadline is April 19th so you need to respond by April 15th

------
aantix
RunFatBoy.net is a workout generation system specifically designed for
beginners. Users answer a few "real-world" questions and the system develops a
simple to follow prescription/workout plan.

I am seeking a well trained eye with an adeptness in designing drop-dead
simple interfaces.

Take a look at the site ( <http://www.runfatboy.net> ) and if you're
interested, write me at jim@runfatboy.net .

~~~
Tichy
Just wanted to say that I really like the domain name and the idea. Perhaps
you should not exclude the non-fat population, though? Also, I think you could
edit the demo video and cut out the loading times.

~~~
aantix
Thanks for the suggestions Tichy. Yeah, a couple of people have said that I
sound high in the demo video but it was more of an issue that I was recording
it at 4am. I need to find someone to redo it with a professional sounding
voice.

Tichy, are you interested in joining funky-fresh-bleeding-edge project that is
trying to simplify the getting-fit process? Write me an email. :-)

------
markovich
I can offer this: I want an internship in the U.S for 6 months from August. I
would prefer to work on my software instead of doing this internship. Dilemma.

You give me an internship and I'll work half the day on your startup, the
other half on my project. For free, of course.

Of course, I can't do internships in 1 or 2 men companies, it has to be a
bigger company than that, which leads me back to the original problem.

------
kyro
Need additional co-founder/skilled programmer in Southern California (LA, OC,
SD) to help develop a social network-esque website.

If interested or know anyone who'd be interested, contact me at
kbeshay@gmail.com.

Note: social networking doesn't just mean another facebook, myspace, etc. :)

------
Sam_Odio
It's great that we're all networking - but I'm not sure the news.yc discussion
threads are the place to do it.

I was thinking about setting up a wiki to help co-founders post their bios &
connect with others in their area...

Anyone think this would be a good idea?

~~~
fmu
People would just link to their LinkedIn profile here if they wanted to
disclose their bio.

------
startupstarter
I'm starting a startup hub in the SF bay area:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=11808> .

Sorry if you see this in other posts, but my last attempt got buried in less
than half a day..

------
mynameishere
This is just the sort of request that would attract sharks.

~~~
ced
What is a shark?

~~~
mynameishere
<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/shark>

Shark2 def 1

------
ballred
www.samepace.com matches runners and cyclists with training partners based on
a shared workout pace, i.e. 2 people who both run 9:00 min./mile and live
close by. Beta site and seed funding are in place, need a brilliant hacker to
develop v1.0 of the service.

I'm in SLC, UT, but willing to consider cofounder in other locations. Email
billallred at Google mail etc.

------
Mistone
PromoterForce is a referral marketing platform for high end service business.

Seeking co-founder in SF Bay Area, with a blend of Tech + Biz skills.

Contact me to learn more: hasan (at) promoterforce.com

------
samueladam
Anyone starting something in Belgium ?

~~~
Laurentvw
Cool, looks like I'm not the only Belgian who's lurking around here. I see
you're using Python for your startup. As of now, I won't be able to help you
:) still in learning process.

~~~
samueladam
Belgians are everywhere, damn belgians ! ;)

My project is a french speaking online community with blogs and events,
located in Louvain-la-Neuve.

My brain is exploding and i'm considering asking for some help. If someone
with some free time and python/django skills would like to join in, we can
have a few Kasteel Bier and see how things go.

<http://amisphere.com/>

Where are you located and do you have some stuff to show ?

~~~
Laurentvw
I live in Brussels, so as you might expect, I know French and Dutch. I'm
currently developing a startup, though I can't really disclose much about it.
I wouldn't want someone to launch a website with the exact same idea before
mine is launched. It's basically a news website similar to Newsvine, Topix,
etc. but different :)

~~~
c1sc0
Ummm, I'm also developing a news site in Belgium. Maybe we should talk instead
of crashing head-on? ;-)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours ...

Hey, I'm from Ghent. If there's a German-speaking guy we'll have all of our
Belgian communities united ...

~~~
Laurentvw
Well yes maybe :) I'm still thinking. But I'm a little bit confused, what
audience will you target? Seems like you're going to make a Belgian news site?
I plan to make it international (with national versions as well though..).
Anyway, I'm off, so I won't respond until tomorrow. Nice meeting you, both :)

~~~
samueladam
Laurent, you shouldn't be scared talking about your project, many people have
the same ideas and they like to go with their ideas, not yours.

What can make your site different is how relevant it is to users.

I think you should go with a national version first and only concentrate on
that because fewer people have good knowledge of the belgian market and it is
something you can handle better.

If your model is right, export it abroad afterwhile.

If you two guys get married, let me be your witness... ;)

I'll setup a forum where we can chat together, that would be fun to have a
belgian community...

Email me at samuel.adam at the big G's mail.

You can also go and read nice articles in french at
<http://cultureinternet.com/>

~~~
Laurentvw
A beta version of the news website will probably be available in about 2
weeks. I can notify you about it, if you want to, same for c1sc0, but you'll
have to give me your email address then, I guess.

Funny, I thought starting the international version first would be better, as
I find it easier to get the word out (lots of english web 2.0 blogs and such).
I have very little knowledge on how to get your site promoted in Belgium.

Belgian community? You're giving me an idea :) Wouldn't it be awesome to
gather belgian webmasters all in 1 place (a website.. obviously), create a
commmunity and call it "Silicon Valley in Belgium". Not that I'm going to do
that, it's just a cool idea :)

